# Using PayPal to accept tips?



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I just signed up for PayPal, how do I use it to accept tips? thanks


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Apply for the PayPal Here credit card reader and install the PayPal Here app


----------

